

Why I moved to CentOS 7 (on the desktop) - bsg75
http://the.mightywomble.com/post/93691621517/why-i-moved-to-centos-7

======
Eiriksmal
Eh, I thought this article would discuss reasons for migrating from Centos 6
to Centos 7 in an enterprise-y environment. I don't relish the thought of
porting configurations to work with modern Linux.

It's been a struggle in our small business (100 employees, ~40 Redhat PCs?) to
get my boss to cope with SystemD and all the changes to his beloved Linux
kernel he started using in the late 90s. He's been so frustrated with Fedora
20 that he's considered moving his development box to Centos 6 (what our
secretaries use) to regain familiarity with everything instead of learning how
the new components work.

We have one Fedora 15 box running Gnome 3.0. The guy blessed with that machine
hates its guts. He's fairly proficient with technology, but struggles with the
Gnome group's vision for how humans should "properly" interact with their
desktop computers. Hotspots are particularly frustrating for him. Unleashing
Gnome 3, even with the refinements and concessions they've begrudgingly made
to the community, on our secretaries en masse is a terrifies me enough to give
me the shakes. Bleh.

